# My library is pathetic



## ReformedWretch (Feb 18, 2006)

My local library is HUGE! Finally today I got a chance to go into it and browse around. Unable to find any classic Christian writings I went to the computer to look a few up to see where they were. I typed in Pink, Spurgeon, Calvin, nothing...not one single thing.

I thought surely they would have some Van Til, but nope. I typed a few more modern names in and still nothing. I shook my head and left.

Frustrating...


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> My local library is HUGE! Finally today I got a chance to go into it and browse around. Unable to find any classic Christian writings I went to the computer to look a few up to see where they were. I typed in Pink, Spurgeon, Calvin, nothing...not one single thing.
> 
> I thought surely they would have some Van Til, but nope. I typed a few more modern names in and still nothing. I shook my head and left.
> ...



to me this is the reason for spending money to build good church libraries.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2006)

Not surprising, unfortunately. Some public libraries are better than others though. I haven't bothered to check in years, but I doubt mine has Pink, Spurgeon, etc. Best you could hope for is maybe MacArthur, Swindoll or possibly Sproul at best. A lot of libraries have books like that donated, so you never know.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah...

I had a similar experience shortly after the 9/11 terrorist attacks. I went to a local library to see if I could obtain some old Christian books (that I had seen on the Still Waters website). I had a list of about 8-10 books dealing with prophecy and Islam (from the historicist perspective) -after a fruitless search on their computer, I asked a librarian for some help (or maybe somekind of inter-library loan) -After stumping the guy about a half dozen times with the titles I was looking for he finally gave up and asked me what my angle was. So I had him open up the SWRB web-site to show him where I was getting my titles from. He seemed rather intrigued and said he was from a Baptist background but had never heard of any of this stuff or of the "Westminster divines" (me neither at the time).

I have to say that I was pretty disappointed and wonder(ed) if there isn't somekind of a conspiratorial angle to the fact that there is not much public access to our huge English Christian heritage. Needless to say, it only stiffened my resolve to look deeper into the Reformers and Puritans...and eventually come to disdain the common pop-Christian stuff being pedaled lately.


----------



## raderag (Feb 18, 2006)

Find a seminary near you. Whether it is liberal or conservative, it will probabaly have a good library.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raderag_
> Find a seminary near you. Whether it is liberal or conservative, it will probabaly have a good library.



Ditto to a college or university, particularly if it's there's a private liberal arts/Christian college. But you probably won't be able to check out books unless you're an alum.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 18, 2006)

But I could go in and read them there?? Even if I am not a student?


----------



## Mike (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> But I could go in and read them there?? Even if I am not a student?


Who'd stop you?

Further, I think most offer memberships for a price for normal people.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 19, 2006)

Interesting....


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> But I could go in and read them there?? Even if I am not a student?



This may depend on their policy, and I'm sure policies differ. It may be more open at state universities. At my alma mater's library (a private Christian college), during the weeks leading up to finals each semester, only college students are allowed to use the library. Unless they've changed things, I think you probably have to be a student somewhere (whether it's there, another college or H.S.) or an alum to use the library, but I could be wrong since I haven't been there in years.


----------



## Robin (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> But I could go in and read them there?? Even if I am not a student?



Adam,

Hey LOOK HERE! A huge archive of free reading/downloading of Reformation writiers @ Reformation Ink:

http://homepage.mac.com/shanerosenthal/reformationink/index.html

This is the personal hobby of Shane Rosenthal, producer of the White Horse Inn. (God bless his efforts!)

Robin


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 19, 2006)

bookmarked!

Thanks Robin


----------



## Robin (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> bookmarked!
> 
> Thanks Robin



 Hey, you can even e mail Shane with questions. He's a great guy! How's that for service?



r


----------



## Ivan (Feb 19, 2006)

About public libraries....

I have a Masters in Library and Information Science. I was the head of information services in a public library for quite a few years. All public libraries are not alike, BUT for the most part (and especially larger public libraries) they are run by very liberal library directors. Most of the time the library board has no idea what is going on and accepts what the director recommends. 

It is NO surprise at all that you not find must in the way of conservative evangelical material in a public library and even less so of anything of a Calvinist nature. I'd say that the director I worked for was a socialist at least and maybe worse. However, in her liberality she did often order what patrons requested, but she did have her limits and in some cases, which was probably good. I didn't care to have material by Jerry Faldwell in the library himself!

As far as interlibrary loans are concerned, any requests should be worked to exhaustion. In the library I worked in, and as the head of information services, I strived to get whatever was requested. That was our job. Pure and simple. In was a joy when a Christian came in and asked for help and with my Reference Department they got it. All Reference staff were expected to respect and honor all requests. 

The interlibrary loan librarian who couldn't find the material that Chris requested was simply not doing his/her job. OR they didn't know how to do their job.

I'd say that from my experience A LOT of money is wasted in our public libraries. I know. I worked in one and spoke with many others that worked in other public libraries. For the money we spend in our public libraries I think we deserve better. Of course, most public libraries have become centers of entertainment only. What is most wanted is the lastest Danielle Steele novel, the lastest hip hop CD and the lastest movie release. To some extent the public is to blame too.

It was an interesting experience working at the public library.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 20, 2006)

On college libraries...many will at the very least let you sit in their library and read what they have. I used to bike everyday the summer I was 12 to the local Methodist college and sit for hours reading in their beautiful library (I had pretty much read everything worthwhile and much not worthwhile in the town library). Yes, I'm hopeless when it comes to books...


----------



## Ivan (Feb 20, 2006)

I didn't have a public library close enough to go to when I was a child. I lived in rather remote area. The college I attended, if I lived in that area, I could check out books for nothing because I graduated from there. The seminary I graduated from I can check out books via the postal service very, very inexpensively. 

For the most part, I think college and seminary libraries are great, much better than public libraries.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Feb 24, 2006)

Went down to Borders with my mum and dad. While they were looking at CD's, I went to the "religion" section. I was actually surprised to find J.I. Packer and a few others - but what really shocked me was that I found "Why I'm Not an Arminian" amongst all the emerging church books


----------



## Civbert (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> My local library is HUGE! Finally today I got a chance to go into it and browse around. Unable to find any classic Christian writings I went to the computer to look a few up to see where they were. I typed in Pink, Spurgeon, Calvin, nothing...not one single thing.
> 
> I thought surely they would have some Van Til, but nope. I typed a few more modern names in and still nothing. I shook my head and left.
> ...



I wish I knew that donated books would go on the shelves. Maybe I'll try giving a couple and see what happens. Could you imagine the potential?


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Civbert_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...



you can call the acquistions librarian, at least here in Tucson i could. i find out that almost all donated books go to the friends of the library for sale.

OTOH you can go to the University library and put a book into the library, at least here. if they want the book they will put it on the shelf. again i asked.

really good and rare books can be donated to special collections at the local university as well.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> Went down to Borders with my mum and dad. While they were looking at CD's, I went to the "religion" section. I was actually surprised to find J.I. Packer and a few others - but what really shocked me was that I found "Why I'm Not an Arminian" amongst all the emerging church books



Yes, we've found Calvin's commentaries there as well.


----------

